# 1938 hawthorne zep



## kccomet (Aug 3, 2013)

just picked up this zep. a little crusty but original paint which i like. i had one of these about 20 years a go with a two speed that i always liked. not sure what im going to do with this one. i always thought they were unvalued and under rated compared to the schwinn motorbikes which i love.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 3, 2013)

Damn that's nice! Wonderful find.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 3, 2013)

*Great looking bike ....*



kccomet said:


> just picked up this zep. a little crusty but original paint which i like. i had one of these about 20 years a go with a two speed that i always liked. not sure what im going to do with this one. i always thought they were unvalued and under rated compared to the schwinn motorbikes which i love.




If you find a second one ... keep me in mind .. really like that one ...


----------



## Rustafari (Aug 3, 2013)

That is a super cool bike!


----------



## Boris (Aug 3, 2013)

Very nice bike Jim!


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 3, 2013)

Drop dead gorgeous!!! 

Congratulations!

Nick.


----------



## jpromo (Aug 3, 2013)

Great original yellow find! I have a '38 as well that was originally black as most of them seem to be. I've read that only the two color combos were available for this year and model. Love love this bike.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 3, 2013)

Very nice find and bike...I have a 1938 hawthorne Zep myself. Getting it almost ready to see the sun soon! LOve that color as well mine is Black and white.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 3, 2013)

*sweet*

i always wanted a zep,along with a monark super deluxe,my congrads to you.:o


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 3, 2013)

Nice!!!!!!!!!! :d


----------



## vincev (Aug 4, 2013)

That is a really great find.


----------

